

Show HN: Goal achievement just got easy with Dittit.com (feedback wanted) - esalazar

Hi, we’re dittit.com, a startup that enables people to achieve any personal goal by automating accountability, incentives and disincentives to modify the economics of daily behavior.<p>The way it works is you publicly declare your goal and get friends/family to sponsor you financially. You also commit to a weekly set of commitments to get to your goal.  Then you submit proofs using our mobile app or any 3rd party tracking app (Runkeeper for example) which are certified by other members of the dittit community.<p>When you miss a commitment we get your friends and family to help you out via Twitter and Facebook.  And, to provide that little extra Pavlovian sting, we donate some of your money to charity.  When you achieve your goal, the money you raise from sponsors also is donated to charity.  (yes we plan to raise lots of money for charity)<p>Anyway, check out our site, dittit.com.  We're in private beta now so we'd love to get people's thoughts and feedback as we finalize our v1 (mvp).  In particular we're interested in knowing what sorts of goals you'd use Dittit for, what the most successful motivators are in your life, and generic thoughts on our particular solution.<p>Thanks!<p>The Dittit Team
======
fabiandesimone
Very nice to see this come out of Startupbootcamp in Madrid.

Congratulations to the team. And a shout out to Luis, Alex and Jose for making
Madrid an entrepreneur friendly city.

Keep it up guys!

------
willpower101
Checking out the site right now! (although you'd think with a username like
mine I wouldn't need to, HA!)

------
Venturepunk
I'm going to use Dittit.com to help me write blogposts for the next six weeks

------
abarrera
Great work guys! Definitely worth check it! I definitely need it to help me
focus with either Aikido or my own startup ;)

~~~
esalazar
Hey abarrera, using for your own startup is a great idea, and one that we have
been using @ dittit for the last month. Have to eat your own dog food!

------
lrgco
Amazing team from Startupbootcamp Madrid 2011, I might be biased but they are
definitely worth checking out ;)

------
sumang
one more from startupbootcamp .. Go Go Go

